# Wireless Problem with Outlook Express



## naturegirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello everyone and anyone.  I had wireless sevice installed and I am having problems.  I have a Mac G3 Blue/White with 9.2 OS and Outlook Express 5.0.  I can send and receive emails to/from others who use th same ISP.  Error message appears otherwise.  We have re-configured everything many times and they now say I need to upgrade to newer version of Outlook.  It worked fine with my dial-up ISP.  It is my understanding that 9.2 is not compatible with anything newer.  I do not want to upgrade my OS as my processor is not large? enough.  I will deeply appreciate help/guidance.  Thank you for any energy directed my way.  NatureGirl.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 2, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Hello everyone and anyone.  I had wireless sevice installed and I am having problems.  I have a Mac G3 Blue/White with 9.2 OS and Outlook Express 5.0.  I can send and receive emails to/from others who use th same ISP.  Error message appears otherwise.  We have re-configured everything many times and they now say I need to upgrade to newer version of Outlook.  It worked fine with my dial-up ISP.  It is my understanding that 9.2 is not compatible with anything newer.  I do not want to upgrade my OS as my processor is not large? enough.  I will deeply appreciate help/guidance.  Thank you for any energy directed my way.  NatureGirl.



Please give us the error messages if possible. This might clarify the issue quite a bit.



Thx, Kees


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 3, 2007)

kees, thank you for taking the time to help.  I discovered emails from any address can be received though the error window still appears.  I still am not able to send emails to those whom do not have the same ISP address.                                                                       This is the error number:  #5553                                                              Error: Mail could not be sent to account *******(my account address)      Explaination: Domain isn't on my list of allowed rcpthost (5.7.1.)                         Thanks for any and all help.  Naturegirl.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 4, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> kees, thank you for taking the time to help.  I discovered emails from any address can be received though the error window still appears.  I still am not able to send emails to those whom do not have the same ISP address.                                                                       This is the error number:  #5553                                                              Error: Mail could not be sent to account *******(my account address)      Explaination: Domain isn't on my list of allowed rcpthost (5.7.1.)                         Thanks for any and all help.  Naturegirl.



Use the same SMTP server for all email address (e.g. smtp. provider.com). Most providers do not accept emails to be relayed through them if you are physicly linked to them.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Good morning kees.  Thanks once again for your time, energy and sharing.  The installer man came over and viewed your post.  He then reconfiguired and now we are getting error #17199 as well as #3260.  I have a old pc laptop which is on a wireless router and uses Outlook 5.0.  I have been able to send and receive any emails on it since the installation.  The preferences menu is different (as it is a pc) or I would be able to configuire the same format exactly on my G3.  The laptop is small, old and very slow.  And I want my Mac back.  He said he would get back to me though it has already been a week of "email frustration" and it is not looking too promising.  Why would Outlook 5.0 work fine on a dial-up and not wireless?  He said it was because the dial-up was not really "secure" and this connection is.  Huh?   Thanks for the glinner of hope, naturegirl.


----------

